# Ping Spikes / latency Spikes



## Madden2002 (May 26, 2020)

ive been getting png spikes or hops , not sure the correct terminology , but this hurts my gaming a lot. Any help to fix it would be great @Aquinus


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 26, 2020)

It's happening to all of us these days I'd say, the internet is simply having much more traffic than normally due to people being stuck at home.


----------



## Madden2002 (May 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's happening to all of us these days I'd say, the internet is simply having much more traffic than normally due to people being stuck at home.


I get that bit , but it only started happening a few days ago after i moved rooms in my house and i don't know what to fix or how to fix it sadly


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 27, 2020)

Madden2002 said:


> I get that bit , but it only started happening a few days ago after i moved rooms in my house and i don't know what to fix or how to fix it sadly


How do you connect your PC to the internet? 
Also check if it's affecting more people than yourself, using something like 








						Status overview
					

Realtime overview of issues and outages with all kinds of services. Having issues? We help you find out what is wrong.




					downdetector.com


----------



## Kursah (May 27, 2020)

+1, what type of connection to your router? Ethernet? WiFi?

If WiFi, how is your signal? 

If you open up command prompt and type *ping -t google.com* do you see many failed attempts?

If you move your PC back to your old room (if possible) to test, is the issue resolved?


----------



## Madden2002 (May 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> How do you connect your PC to the internet?
> Also check if it's affecting more people than yourself, using something like
> 
> 
> ...


I have an xfi pod and plug in an ethernet cable to the bottom straight to my pc. It really doesnt affect anyone else in the house because im the only person that plays video games



Kursah said:


> +1, what type of connection to your router? Ethernet? WiFi?
> 
> If WiFi, how is your signal?
> 
> ...


I have an xfi pod and plug in an ethernet cable to the bottom straight to my pc. Sadly i cant move it back to my old room, it is currently being occupied by my sibling. As of right now there are no failed attempts which is weird , because for the past few days there have been failed attempts and ping spikes when i checked. There were some requests timed out however


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 27, 2020)

So what you're saying is, that you're using this?





						xfi-pod
					

Xfinity xFi Pods help deliver more consistent WiFi coverage throughout your home. The 2-Pod pack is recommended to help with WiFi connectivity issues in homes with 5+ bedrooms or 3+ stories.




					www.xfinity.com
				




So there's one in your room and then that connects wirelessly to another unit/router that is then connected to the internet?

If that's the case, then you're using a mesh system. It's possible that you have a weak Wi-Fi signal between the device in your room and the one that connects to the internet. I don't know much about that system, so I can't make any suggestions, but I presume it comes with an app of some sort for checking the signal strength, use it and see what it shows to start with.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 27, 2020)

Madden2002 said:


> ive been getting png spikes or hops , not sure the correct terminology


While hops can add to the over all latency (higher ping times), they are very different than ping times. The number of "hops" refers to the number of routers your data packet must go through as it travels between the source and destination. I suspect the term originated from the early days of air travel when planes had to stop to refuel several times when flying long distances. Each stop was a "hop". 

The time it takes between hops will add to your ping times, but so does the time it takes to process the data packets at each hop too. 


Madden2002 said:


> but it only started happening a few days ago after i moved rooms in my house


I suggest you temporarily move your computer right next to your modem, and connect via Ethernet directly to your modem (and use a different Ethernet cable than you've been using). Then see if your gaming performance is okay, or not. If good, then you know there is something in your home network causing the problem. If not so good, it could be on your ISP side, or your computer.


----------

